# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ضيف مسيحى مسلم فى بيته

## محمد السيد

* ضيف مسيحى مسلم فى بيته
 قدم له العنب فاكله ثم قدم له  النبيذ
 فقال له حرام حرمه الله ورسوله
 فقال المسيحى عجبا لكم ايها المسلمون
  تاكلون هذا ولا تشربون هذا مع ان هذا من هذا
 فقال المسلم الك زوجه فقال نعم فقال المسلم
 احضرها فاحضرها فقال المسلم الك بنت فقال نعم
 فقال المسلم احضرها فاحضرها   فقال المسلم انظر
 الى زوجتك ونظر الى ابتك  فنظر المسيحى وتمعن فى النظر
 فقال المسلم للمسيحى يجوزلك ان تتزوج ابنتك فقال لا طبعا
 فقال المسلم سبحان الله مع ان هذة من هذة
          فقال المسيحى 
 اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------


## salihmob

اعجبتني الموعظة يا غالي 
والاقتناع والحكمة  
مشكور يا غالي

----------


## ameerl

اعجبتني الموعظة 
والاقتناع والحكمة  
مشكور اخي

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا صحح اخي  *اشهد ان لا اله الا الله* وأن* محمد رسول الله*

----------

